# My first bud pics



## Hiero_ (Jul 12, 2008)

Ketama gold (Hash) (On the right)
Super Nepalese (Hash) (On the left)
AND the famous Californian "Orange bud" (Middle)

And I still haven't grown a plant yet...


----------

